# Kobe Bryant Pics from Teen Choice Awards Tapings!



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Los Angeles Laker's Kobe Bryant accepts the award for Choice Male Athelete during the Teen Choice Awards 2003 in Los Angeles, Sunday, Aug. 2, 2003. (AP Photo/Matt Sayles) 









Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant, center, gestures to fans as he arrives with his wife, Vanessa, at the Teen Choice Awards at Universal Studios in Los Angeles, Saturday, Aug. 2, 2003. (AP Photo/E.J. Flynn)









Los Angeles Laker's Kobe Bryant, left, and wife Vanessa, center, watch the 2003 Teen Choice Awards in Los Angeles, Sunday, Aug. 2, 2003. (AP Photo/Matt Sayles) 









Los Angeles Lakers basketball star Kobe Bryant gestures as he and his wife Vanessa arrive as guests for the 2003 Teen Choice Awards in Los Angeles, August 2, 2003. Bryant has been charged for alleged sexual assault by a Colorado woman and is due in court in Eagle, Colorado August 6 to face charges in the case. The awards show will be telecast on the Fox television network August 6. REUTERS/Fred Prouser 









Los Angeles Lakers basketball star Kobe Bryant gestures as he and his wife Vanessa arrive as guests for the 2003 Teen Choice Awards in Los Angeles, August 2, 2003.









Los Angeles Lakers basketball star Kobe Bryant gestures as he and his wife Vanessa arrive as guests for the 2003 Teen Choice Awards in Los Angeles, August 2, 2003.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He always wins? He's always there.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Females just trying to holla at him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like the Kob and all, but he should really keep a low profile especially with FOX aka "the National Enquirer" snooping for any scraps of news they can find. 

FOX will officially be known as the toilet of real journalism.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He looks pretty sad in the first picture. Unlike at the ESPYs, where he was basically joyful during the whole event.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

On closer look, Kobe does look rather sad/depressed in these pix and not as happy as he "was" in ESPYs' pix. He kinda seem as though he was forcin' da smiles.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't view those pics as sad at all. He looks alittle uncomfortable but not sad. He probably felt like all eyes were on him which they probably were. Is there a change going on with Kobe or what suddenly he's rocking the bling bling got the typical platinum chain with the cross and the wrist bracelt bling. Is he changing his image or what. You never really saw this image before. 

I'll give Kobe this much he has guts. Showing up in public. The judge could view this sort of thing as if he's casually passing these charges off. I wouldn't have done it but than again Kobe attacks everything full out so he probably feels like I ain't running and hiding. 

Fight on. 

Like Bonecrusher says He ain't ever scared.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I don't view those pics as sad at all. He looks alittle uncomfortable but not sad. He probably felt like all eyes were on him which they probably were. Is there a change going on with Kobe or what suddenly he's rocking the bling bling got the typical platinum chain with the cross and the wrist bracelt bling. Is he changing his image or what. You never really saw this image before.


I been peeped that, he was already rocking that ice. Remember in that interview when he was talking about his parents? He was flossed-out.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I been peeped that, he was already rocking that ice. Remember in that interview when he was talking about his parents? He was flossed-out.


He needs to be himself. Of course, I don't know what that is. In his first 5-6 years in the league he was always a pretty conservative dresser. He always wore suits to interviews. During the last 2 years he's been trying to change his image and he cut off his hair and started rocking the chains and ice. He's also been wearing those throwbacks to interviews. I don't know which he is. Maybe he's trying to go back to his HS days with the bald look.


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it just me? Or has motherhood turned Vanessa into a complete fox? Gorgeous.

Im glad Kobe's not hiding. If you are an innocent man and you know that in your heart, there's no reason to go into hiding.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> He needs to be himself. Of course, I don't know what that is. In his first 5-6 years in the league he was always a pretty conservative dresser. He always wore suits to interviews. During the last 2 years he's been trying to change his image and he cut off his hair and started rocking the chains and ice. He's also been wearing those throwbacks to interviews. I don't know which he is. Maybe he's trying to go back to his HS days with the bald look.


People change, maybe he just wants to experience something new. People aren't born wearing jewelry. He still wears suits to interviews, who gives a hell about image maybe he wants to wear jewelry. I never heard him say anything about his image and I think his fans care about way more than him.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

On the first pic it looks like he got a tat on his arm.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah it does look like he has a tat on the inside of his right wrist


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

He does, and he does a good job hiding it.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I think him being seen in public is a great gesture. If he just stayed in his house and didn't go to any award shows or anything we would speculate about "why" he wasn't showing himself and I think it's better to speculate how he's looking/feeling at an award show then the question his reasons for not coming at all.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> He needs to be himself. Of course, I don't know what that is. In his first 5-6 years in the league he was always a pretty conservative dresser. He always wore suits to interviews. During the last 2 years he's been trying to change his image and he cut off his hair and started rocking the chains and ice. He's also been wearing those throwbacks to interviews. I don't know which he is. Maybe he's trying to go back to his HS days with the bald look.



I think Kobe's closer to being like this than that other MJ look alike image they had tried to make him into. I think this is the real Kobe. I think he's probably always wanted to rock ice and follow the trends but his agents pr people they probably told him its better if you don't do it like that. 

Look Kobe a young guy he's probably as uncomfortbale as most young guys are always wearing suits and being dressed up., he might feel like he doesn't care anymore to protect his image because of this trouble. People feel his clean cut image is over after this so he's gonna do him now. 

When all of this is over with, Kobe's is gonna have the freedom to just be himself must be a weight off his shoulder to some degree.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

I think Kobe enjoys wearing clothes that are appropriate for the occasion ie: the tux at the ESPYS.

This occasion was the TEEN awards and he wanted to fit the occasion.....no big deal.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone else notice that Kobe has quite the bicep?


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

It's nice to see that Kobe isn't afraid to get out into the public scene and attend an awards show where he's being honored by receiving an award. I do agree that he doesn't look like the Kobe from the Espy's where he was all smiles. But, what would you expect? 



> Did anyone else notice that Kobe has quite the bicep?


Ya, Kobe looks like he's been working out more.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

*poof*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>necrospur</b>!
> edited


nice... real nice *edited*.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> nice... real *edited*.


hey im not the *edited* thats going to court for sexual assault. jus telling the truth dude. no need for the name calling


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

wow everything sbeing edited. dont tell me im at lakersground.net


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

No, but you are making outlandish statements that are not allowed. please read the guidelines.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

OK sorry. The thing is you're a Laker fan and of course you're gonna be bias and edit a topic about anything concerning the Lakers

Not true. If you have a problem with me and my editing, please report it to an admin. You post was edited because it was vulgar.


----------



## necrospur (Aug 6, 2003)

oh man. ANAL is a vulgar word. Haah. Im not even gonna keep going with this cause you're a Laker fan therefore you're excused.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Too bad you only see one thing. But incase you haven't realized, i edited the name calling first. This one is done.


----------

